# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Trao đổi kinh nghiệm >  Kinh nghiệm - Cách sắp xếp dụng cụ.

## CKD

Hi all!

Anh em nhà mình vốn là những nhà đam mê chế tạo. Theo đó mình đoán ít nhiều gì thì ở nhà chúng ta cũng phải có đồ nghề, trang bị, dụng cụ, ốc vít v.v...
Và chúng ta cất giữ, bảo quản chúng thế nào sau khi sử dụng xong? Vứt mỗi nơi một ít? Để lại chổ làm việc và vứt đại trên bàn? Hay cho vào thùng đồ v.v... Chắc hẵn là rất nhiều cách rồi, cách nào cũng có cái thú và tiện dụng riêng. Nếu chúng ta cất giữ có phân loại, ngăn nắp thì sẽ rất tiện dụng cho việc sử dụng sau này. Giúp tiết kiệm thời gian nhưng lại tốn thời gian dọn dẹp, sắp xếp hoặc ngược lại.

Còn đây là cách làm của mình.

Ốc vít thì cho vào hộp có ngăn thế này






Dụng cụ thì treo lên thế này

----------

Mr.L

----------


## CKD

Đồ lặt vặt thì cho vào thùng thế này.



Nếu ở HCM
- các hộp & thùng có thể mua ở Nhật Tảo, Tạ Uyên hoặc Chợ Lớn.
- lưới và móc sắt có thể mua ở Chợ Lớn hoặc Q10 thì gần ngã 4 Lý Thái Tổ & Sư Vạn Hạnh.

thanks.

----------

Khongnickname

----------


## Nam CNC

Đúng là chú này ngăn nắp thiệt, còn anh chạy tìm lung tung, nhưng được cái nhà rộng nên vất thoải mái hehehe.

----------


## ahdvip

> Đúng là chú này ngăn nắp thiệt, còn anh chạy tìm lung tung, nhưng được cái nhà rộng nên vất thoải mái hehehe.


Thấy đồ anh che bạc để hết ngoài sân mà sao kêu nhà rộng là sao ta. ^^. 
Mai phải học hỏi anh CKD mới đc, kêu ông anh này đầu tư làm 1 dàn luôn, hihi

----------


## culitruong

Hứ đồ tớ sắp gọn hơn còn chưa khoe

----------


## anhcos

@culitruong: bác khoe luôn đi, còn mình cũng học theo CKD mua mấy hộp đựng dụng cụ rồi, tìm kiếm nhanh và dễ chịu. Hồi trước tìm cái gì không ra là muốn đập cái gì đó vì bực cái thân mình...

----------

linhdt1121

----------


## biết tuốt

em cũng sắp xếp y như bác nhưng được vài hôm lại đâu vào đó  :Cool:

----------


## culitruong

> @culitruong: bác khoe luôn đi, còn mình cũng học theo CKD mua mấy hộp đựng dụng cụ rồi, tìm kiếm nhanh và dễ chịu. Hồi trước tìm cái gì không ra là muốn đập cái gì đó vì bực cái thân mình...


A/e nào từng đến nhà em đều biết và công nhận em rất ư gọn gàng, khoa học, nhưng không thèm khoe như mod nhà ta đâu anh ơi.

Vài cái hình để chứng tỏ là em không nói ngoa:

----------

Khongnickname, Mr.L, Nam CNC, NhanSoctrang

----------


## CKD

Ồhhhhh
Quá gọn gàng bác ơi... em phải cố gắng hơn nữa thôi.  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## ga_cnc

ve chai thích điều này.

----------


## culitruong

> Ồhhhhh
> Quá gọn gàng bác ơi... em phải cố gắng hơn nữa thôi.


Mod còn công nhận tui đúng kìa, thế mà ông bà lão gia ở nhà cứ nói là tui bê bối, thiệt là...

----------

linhdt1121

----------


## QUANG KG

> A/e nào từng đến nhà em đều biết và công nhận em rất ư gọn gàng, khoa học, nhưng không thèm khoe như mod nhà ta đâu anh ơi.
> 
> Vài cái hình để chứng tỏ là em không nói ngoa:


Cái kệ chỉ mang tính minh họa,kakka,giống chổ kiếm cơm của em quá,kakka..

----------


## CKD

Góc ngâm cú

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## Tuanlm

http://genk.vn/kham-pha/ban-lam-viec...2093953789.chn

Cái gì cũng có cái giá của nó

----------

